# Craft Foam for CA Application



## kyaggie (May 11, 2013)

This is probably old news for a lot of folks here but it may be new news for some. In stumbling around some old finishing threads I ran across using craft foam for applying CA to avoid the high ridges that you can get using paper towels as an applicator. So I got a pack of these at Hobby Lobby <http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/8-1/2-x-5-1/2-bright-eva-foam-sheet-value-pack-570218/>, cut them into ~1" wide strips and gave them a go. WOW did the craft foam ever make for a smooth CA application that required very minimal sanding with 400 grit before moving on to Micro Mesh. Since the CA that you put on the foam goes on the pen rather than being absorbed by the paper towel, you use less CA for each coat. So if you are getting ridges with paper towels, give the Craft Foam a go... I know I'm a dedicated user of it now!

Mike


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (May 11, 2013)

Thanks, Michael - hadn't heard that one. Going to give it a try.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (May 11, 2013)

Been using it for a while......works great.....


----------



## jyreene (May 11, 2013)

I keep meaning to buy some of that. Now it's on the list twice. If course also in the list is to stop loathing the CA finish.


----------



## wouldentu2? (May 11, 2013)

Have used this for many pens and agree 100%. Use 25% of the CA and do less sanding.


----------



## penmaker1967 (May 12, 2013)

i have been using it for awhile  to and really like how it works.


----------



## Neededwill (May 12, 2013)

I will have to try this!


----------



## PaulDoug (May 12, 2013)

I don't buy it, I use what I get in packages.  That thin foam they wrap items in for shipping.  It is normally white.  I cut it in strips, fold it over once and run a piece of masking tape around one end.  Makes  a nice applicator and less CA on fingers and such.


----------



## vanngo5d (May 12, 2013)

I tried using the foam but found I was more efficient with the blue nitrate gloves from Harbor Freight. If you haven't tried it. The biggest thing I have found to applying CA is using what is comfortable to you.


----------



## navycop (May 12, 2013)

These work pretty good also. Morning Glory Foam for Seat Cushions - Walmart.com


----------



## dwarmbrodt (May 12, 2013)

I've been using the small zip lock bag the small parts come in the pen kit and slip it over the tip of my index finger. Seems to work fine... am I missing something? I'm frugal, and they are discarded anyways after the pen is assembled...


----------



## Exabian (May 12, 2013)

so is this a use and toss item or can it be reused?


----------



## CharlesJohnson (May 12, 2013)

navycop said:


> These work pretty good also. Morning Glory Foam for Seat Cushions - Walmart.com


 
These look to be absorbent. Are they?


----------



## CharlesJohnson (May 12, 2013)

I have used the Hobby Lobby foam for a good while now.  Was helping a lot . But was still a little rough and ridged.  Finally realized I was being stingy with the Ca. Started  putting enough on for it to go fully shiny.  I think of it as flooding it.  I tend to stretch things as far as I can.  But look after the ridges 500 RPM's spin up.  Now it works much better.


----------



## CharlesJohnson (May 12, 2013)

Exabian said:


> so is this a use and toss item or can it be reused?


 
Of coures we are only using a little of the strip at the end at a time.  I wipe it as soon as I am satisfied with that coat.  Often cleans a plenty to use that spot again. When dirty I move just past it.  Having fun.


----------



## jcm71 (May 12, 2013)

I've use the craft foam.  It's good, but not as good as the nitrile gloves mentioned earlier in the thread.  I use craft foam to to spread glue evenly around a tube before inserting it in a blank.


----------



## navycop (May 12, 2013)

CharlesJohnson said:


> navycop said:
> 
> 
> > These work pretty good also. Morning Glory Foam for Seat Cushions - Walmart.com
> ...



They seem to work pretty good for me. I don't do a lot of CA pens. Just over my decals. I cut a 6 inch strip by 1 inch. Put some CA on the end. After it drys cut it and keep going.


----------



## raar25 (May 13, 2013)

I have not had much luck with it.  I found it applys too much CA and the surface variation are large waves which have needed a huge amound of sanding.  My last pen I used one tiny drop on the foam and after 10 coats of med, I had a ridge that took a huge amount of sanding to deal with.  becaue of the amont of CA that goes on I have not found the finish to be any smoother than paper towel.  Do you guys put the CA on the pen or the foam before applying, because obviously I am getting different results.  I was about to go back to the old method of paper towels tonight actually.


----------



## wouldentu2? (May 13, 2013)

One drop of thin on the foam, move it back and forth about 5 times, any more and it starts to get tacky. 
I have used the thick and encountered the ropey mess, but when I moved it back and forth I had smooth surfaces again.
 I am sensitive to the CA so I use the no odor type but it costs twice as much for half as much so the fact that I can get almost all the CA on the pen instead of on the towel is of benefit.


----------



## raar25 (May 15, 2013)

So I gave the foam on more try last night  and had much better success.  A couple things I did different, I turned up the RPM to 500 rubbed back and forth a get a smooth finish moderately fast.  I did 2 coats thin, 6 coats med, and 2 coats thin to fill in the low spots and help kick off the CA a little quicker (accelerator between coats).  Also used new sandpaper 400 then 600 rubbing length wise to remove the high spots.

So I will stick with the foam for now.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## turncrazy43 (May 15, 2013)

*turn crazy43*

Try the packs of craft foam from Dollar Tree Stores. Large package of craft foam for $1.00. Beats Hobby Lobby. Pearl X is cheaper via Woodenwhimsies than Hobby Lobby as well.


----------



## joefrog (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm going to try it.  For some reason or another, my finish is going downhill from where it used to be. Frustrating as heck!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 6, 2013)

joefrog said:


> I'm going to try it.  For some reason or another, my finish is going downhill from where it used to be. Frustrating as heck!



Not sure if your shop is heated but I changed my finishing method when the temp went up from when it was cold.


----------



## panamag8or (Jun 6, 2013)

Craft foam is all I use. I get the strips that look like tongue depressors, that gives me 4 pieces per strip. I use each piece twice, so I get a nice 8-coat finish out of one strip.


----------



## joefrog (Jun 7, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> joefrog said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to try it.  For some reason or another, my finish is going downhill from where it used to be. Frustrating as heck!
> ...



Not usually a problem here in Alabama, but how did you change, and to what?  I'll try anything at this point!


----------



## Jamesomac (Jun 10, 2013)

I tried using the foam after reading these comments. It did not work well for me as it tended to gather up in spots. maybe there is a knack to using it that I haven't figured out yet.

I bought a roll of workshop paper towels thinking they would work better than regular paper towels. The workshop towels are more dense and smoother which should result in less sanding. Haven't tried them yet though as I have been working with acrylics.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Jun 10, 2013)

Jamesomac said:


> I tried using the foam after reading these comments. It did not work well for me as it tended to gather up in spots. maybe there is a knack to using it that I haven't figured out yet.
> 
> I bought a roll of workshop paper towels thinking they would work better than regular paper towels. The workshop towels are more dense and smoother which should result in less sanding. Haven't tried them yet though as I have been working with acrylics.



Put 2 drops on the foam make 5 swipes across it and let it dry


----------



## robutacion (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi peoples,

While the issue discussed is craft foam for CA finishes, I though you may want to have a look at a post I made recently, post #226here

Cheers
George


----------



## edstreet (Jun 11, 2013)

Try this on the odorless CA


----------



## SmokyB47 (Jun 11, 2013)

Been using foam strips for a while with good results. Dollar Tree stores carry it in 3/4" wide strips 5 " long and is cheaper than Hobby Lobby.


----------



## ambobarry (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank's Mike.  I have been using paper towel and get ridges in the finish.  Will try this for sure.

Baz
Australia


----------



## ambobarry (Jun 27, 2013)

I tried the craft foam and found it to be excellent.  Thanks for the tip. I will use nothing else from now.

Cheers

Baz


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Jun 27, 2013)

jyreene said:


> I keep meaning to buy some of that. Now it's on the list twice. If course also in the list is to stop loathing the CA finish.


 
I have to use a fan or vacuum.  Other wise it would be really hard for me ,too.  Seldom notice it this way.  Fix the problem.  Do not live with it just to be bothered so much when it is so easy to fix.  Having fun.


----------

